# une avancée



## totor

Tengo un serio problema con esta palabra, muy repetida en un texto de filosofía sobre Pierre Klossowski, siempre en función de *sustantivo*.

Voy a transcribirles algunos fragmentos en los que aparece:

_¿En qué aspecto y cómo este pasaje a lo pictórico implica la *avanzada* de los trabajos anteriores de Klossowski sobre el marqués de Sade, el filósofo F. Nietzsche y la ficción utópica, de los que constituye una conclusión?

Klossowski insiste en la *avanzada* dialéctica de nuestro autor_ (Sade)_. 

La *avanzada* de Sade se anuda alrededor de la cuestión del mal, y esta cuestión constituye su drama subjetivo. 

El Dios de Sade, en este momento de su *avanzada* dialéctica, brilla por su ausencia. _

Me siento absolutamente incapaz de encontrar una traducción correcta, salvo *enunciación*, pero no sé si estoy forzando las cosas.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Personalmente creo que "enunciado" es un término demasiado neutro pues "avancée" indica una visión adelantada, avanzada para su época.

¿Tal vez _precocidad_? Hmmm.... me temo que no es válido para los cuatro ejemplos que has puesto y que tal vez el primero habla más bien de (sacar) una _ventaja_ . Claro que también en la cuarta sería posible _avance_ entendido como desarrollo...

No sé, ¡qué lío!   Vete mirándolo, a ver si _avanzamos_ (je, je) un poco.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Totor,

A ver si te cuadra *evolución* que es un sinónimo de *avancée*. (Mediadico). !Suerte¡


----------



## Ourouk

Hola,
Tambien 'avancée' significa 'progression' 
quizas 'progresion' dara algo ?


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias, queridos Carlota, Pipas y Ourouk.

Me parece que la variante de Pipas (y que yo desconocía) es la más apropiada.

En los cuatro ejemplos que di parecería perfecta.

Voy a ver en los otros 10 (¡aparece 14 veces!) y les cuento.

Mientras tanto, les agradezco mucho su amabilidad  .



carlotalafargue said:


> a ver si _avanzamos_ (je, je) un poco.




Sí, sí, hemos avanzado, y mucho.

He reemplazado casi todas por *evolución* y *progresión*.

Me han sido todos de gran ayuda. Sentía que una buena traducción quedaba afeada por ese término que no podía sustituir.

Mil gracias una vez más, y hasta cualquier momento.


----------



## tatania

No hablo espanol muy bien pero cuando hablar de trabajo, en mi lengua es : "avancement" - el utilizacion de "Avancée" no esta bueno porque ... ça sous-entend une évolution, une modernisation. désolée : 2 ans d'espagnol - c'est tout - mais je comprend l'essentiel.


----------



## totor

Mea culpa por no haber dejado constancia, pero he encontrado que la mejor manera de traducir l'avancée es "el abordaje"


----------



## MVM1912

Buenos días, Totor y demás:



totor said:


> Mea culpa por no haber dejado constancia, pero he encontrado que la mejor manera de traducir l'avancée es "el abordaje"



 A mí esto de "abordaje" me suena francamente mal. He mirado en Google (donde todo es posible) y, efectivamente, he encontrado ejemplos del uso de esta palabra fuera del contexto marino. También lo he visto en el "Diccionario del español actual" de Manuel Seco et al. , es decir, que usarse, se usa. Sin embargo, en los ejemplos que yo he encontrado, "abordaje" es un sustantivo deverbal de "abordar" como sinónimo de acometer o emprender, y creo que en muchísimos casos (¿en ninguno?) "avancée" no tiene ese sentido.   
Me gustaría saber qué dicen los nativos.


----------



## saintest66

Lo siento mucho y a pesar de no parecer un avanzado mental pregunto: ¿ de qué se trata ? ¿ de traducir _avanzada_ o _avancée_ que poco tienen que ver el uno con el otro? 
Totalmente de acuerdo con MVM1912; _abordaje_, fuerte neologismo, cuando se usa es en el sentido (yo por lo menos solo lo he visto así en mis bastantes traducciones de textos en español moderno y así lo presenta Seco) de empezar el estudio de algo; en sentido figurado, es más bien un efecto del autor, un guiño que da cierto sabor al acercamiento.
A falta de contexto en francés, si se trata de un texto en francés, que no está claro, _avancée_ más que nada suele usarse en ámbitos político-sindicales donde las directivas en las negociaciones consideran que han ganado algo. _L'avancée des travaux_ está muy mal dicho ya que lo propio es _avancement_. Y lo clásico, claro _les idées avancées_, siempre adjetivo traducido muchas veces por i_deas avanzadas_. Para proseguir hay que saber en qué idioma está el texto que hay que traducir; si lo digo es porque la avanzada dialéctica podría traducirse _la dialectique avancée_ (progresssite, d'avant-garde, innovante se diría hoy) o bien intercambiando los géneros l'avancée (progrès, innovation) dialectique.  Y a falta de más, me quedo aquí aunque queda mucho por decir sobre este interesante tema.
Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Mea culpa por no haber dejado constancia, pero he encontrado que la mejor manera de traducir l'avancée es "el abordaje"



Es posible, *Totor*, que estés en lo cierto, pero a mí también me sorprende esta decisión, sobre todo después de tan larga discusión .


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Es posible, *Totor*, que estés en lo cierto, pero a mí también me sorprende esta decisión, sobre todo después de tan larga discusión .



Pues fíjate Víctor que el efecto concreto de una "avancée" no está tan lejos del de un "abordaje". En un "abordaje" se avanza sobre una posición determinada.



totor said:


> _¿En qué aspecto y cómo este pasaje a lo pictórico implica la *avanzada* de los trabajos anteriores de Klossowski sobre el marqués de Sade, el filósofo F. Nietzsche y la ficción utópica, de los que constituye una conclusión?
> 
> Klossowski insiste en la *avanzada* dialéctica de nuestro autor_ (Sade)_.
> 
> La *avanzada* de Sade se anuda alrededor de la cuestión del mal, y esta cuestión constituye su drama subjetivo.
> 
> El Dios de Sade, en este momento de su *avanzada* dialéctica, brilla por su ausencia. _




Salvo en el primer ejemplo, donde sustituir "avanzada" por "abordaje" resultaría un poco forzado, en el resto de los ejemplos, a mi juicio, prácticamente no hay pérdida, y suena natural.


----------



## saintest66

Ave et vale.
En serio, amigo Totor, me gustaría realmente ver QUÉ pone el texto francés por traducir y contribuir y creo que puedo; porque si se usa en estos 4 casos la misma palabra _avancée_, en función de sustantivo me temo que va a ser algo bastante surrealista y difícil de traducir con la misma palabra. 
Un saludo


----------



## totor

saintest66 said:


> me gustaría realmente ver QUÉ pone el texto francés por traducir y contribuir y creo que puedo; porque si se usa en estos 4 casos la misma palabra _avancée_, en función de sustantivo me temo que va a ser algo bastante surrealista y difícil de traducir con la misma palabra.
> Un saludo



Coincido contigo Saintest, pero lamentablemente no puedo satisfacer tu pedido porque ya no tengo el libro original.

Sólo quise, a partir de lo que teníamos (el texto traducido), dar mi impresión.


----------



## saintest66

_PENSEE / Nihilisme et vitalisme : Nietzsche et le vitalisme (1 ...
Klossowski dans la traduction annotée qu'il en donne, ..... De même Nietzsche est la pointe excessive, l'avancée philosophique qui selon lui-même rend légitime .._

Salud amigo, y nunca mejor dicho. El nombre del autor es Hervé Castanet. No cabe la menor duda según lo que encontré en Google donde hay de todo que aquí el sentido es el de _avanzadilla_ en términos de pensamiento, más o menos equivalente a lo que suele darse en francés _la 'pointe avancée'_.
Después de buscar en Google:
¡Bingo! Ya estoy. _L'avancée_ es un término usado en ciertos ámbitos filosóficos por sus múltiples resonancias. Progreso, progresión, vanguardismo, réditos cosechados como fruto de la discusión, estado adelantado y/o innovador, y un largo etcétera. Por mi experiencia como traductor de textos en torno a la psiquiátría casi puedo asegurar que esta _avancée_ en estos contextos debe traducirse por … avanzada, por más raro y estrambótico que suene. Se me dirá que es algo forzado; puede que sí; pero por si acaso miren un poco los artículos de revistas especializadas muy, pero muy avanzadas, y ya me dirán. Un saludo


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Saintest.


----------



## andres malabar

Creo que podría traducirse como adelantado en masculino y adelantada en femenino.


----------



## MVM1912

Fantástico, saintest66; muchas gracias por la cantidad de posibilidades que ofreces para _avancée_.


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, ahora la sufrida traductora de estas _*avancées*_ soy yo. Se trata de un libro de psicoanálisis escrito por una importante discípula y continuadora de las enseñanzas de Lacan. Pues bien, este texto trae _*avancées*_ a profusión, *todas ellas* referidas a múltiples renovaciones y/o cambios y/o progresos y/o innovaciones realizados por Lacan a lo largo de sus muchas décadas de teorización, enseñanza y escritura.

Por otra parte, me encuentro habitualmente con ese término en obras que no son de psicoanálisis pero sí del campo de las así llamadas ciencias humanas. Y la experiencia me indica que los sentidos con que aparece, según los textos, distan de ser idénticos.

Como indiqué al principio, en el libro sobre Lacan que estoy traduciendo las *avancées *no designan un concepto teórico específico, sino algo así como nuevas concepciones en el desarrollo de su pensamiento. 

Y pongo este post simplemente para comentarles que me ayudó mucho toda la ya antigua discusión que precede. Y que estoy a punto de decidir, en esta obra, traducir *avancée* por "innovación".


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> estoy a punto de decidir, en esta obra, traducir *avancée* por "innovación".



Me parece interesante, Mirelia, porque tal vez sea más afín al término original, al mantener su aspecto de "estar por delante".

De todos modos, creo que es una palabra un poco comodín, y que admite diversas traducciones, como lo han sostenido algunos foreros.

Y por supuesto, sería bueno que pusieras algún ejemplo  .


----------



## totor

_Les exemples d’objectifs militaires des neurotechnologies discutés par Moreno incluent de nombreuses méthodes au moyen desquelles les organismes chargés de la sécurité nationale cherchent à exploiter le système nerveux humain : comme une arme dirigée contre l’ennemi, comme une technologie pour lire à distance des schémas de pensée, pour le développement de médicaments « antisommeil » améliorant les performances guerrières des soldats, et d’autres médicaments qui diminuent leurs réactions émotionnelles face à la violence ou qui effacent les souvenirs traumatiques ; ou encore des *avancées* pouvant ouvrir la porte à des « armes neurales », notamment des molécules transportées par des virus pour affecter le cerveau._

Aquí tenemos un uso de la palabra dentro de un contexto muy diferente: la ética en las neurociencias.

¿Precursores?

Nota: El libro del que proviene el texto citado es _Neuroéthique,_ de Kathinka Evers.


----------



## Mirelia

totor said:


> _Les exemples d’objectifs militaires des neurotechnologies discutés par Moreno incluent de nombreuses méthodes au moyen desquelles les organismes chargés de la sécurité nationale cherchent à exploiter le système nerveux humain : comme une arme dirigée contre l’ennemi, comme une technologie pour lire à distance des schémas de pensée, pour le développement de médicaments « antisommeil » améliorant les performances guerrières des soldats, et d’autres médicaments qui diminuent leurs réactions émotionnelles face à la violence ou qui effacent les souvenirs traumatiques ; *ou encore des avancées* pouvant ouvrir la porte à des « armes neurales », notamment des molécules transportées par des virus pour affecter le cerveau._
> 
> Aquí tenemos un uso de la palabra dentro de un contexto muy diferente: la ética en las neurociencias.
> 
> ¿Precursores?


 
Totor: 

Me cuesta opinar sobre tu proposición de traducción para _*avancées* _si no se me aclara antes una dificultad sintáctica: lo que resalté en verde, ¿cómo se integra gramaticalmente en el conjunto? A mí me hace ruido. Espero me comentes cómo lo entendés vos. 
De todas formas, en principio, "precursores" parece un término algo más técnico del que habilitaría el lenguaje del párrafo en general, aun con sus propios "tecnicismos".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

En esta frase, más me parecen "adelantos" (ciéntificos) que precursores (no están hablando de personas).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mirelia

Yo entendí que Totor se refería a los llamados "precursores químicos".


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> Yo entendí que Totor se refería a los llamados  "precursores químicos".



Exactamente, a eso me refería.

En cuanto a tu consulta, Mirelia,



Mirelia said:


> lo que resalté en verde, ¿cómo se integra  gramaticalmente en el conjunto?



lo que yo entiendo es que el propósito de los organismos encargados de la seguridad nacional es utilizar el sistema nervioso humano con objetivos bélicos. En este sentido, tal vez sea más apropiada la sugerencia de Gévy:




Gévy said:


> En esta frase, más me parecen "adelantos"  (ciéntificos)





totor said:


> _des avancées pouvant ouvrir la porte à des « armes neurales », *notamment des molécules transportées par des virus* pour affecter le cerveau._



Al releer esta frase, me da la impresión de que lo subrayado es más consistente con la idea de un *precursor* (químico  ) que con la de un adelanto científico.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:



totor said:


> Al releer esta frase, me da la impresión de que lo subrayado es más consistente con la idea de un *precursor* (químico  ) que con la de un adelanto científico.


 
Por el contexto, aunque pueda estar equivocada, yo lo entiendo como *avanzada.*


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> yo lo entiendo como *avanzada.*



Tal vez yo le esté buscando la quinta pata al gato y tú tengas razón, Athos.

Tal vez simplemente haya que traducirlo en forma literal.


----------



## MVM1912

Yo no utilizaría "avanzada", me suena muy mal, aunque pudiera ser porque mi español es el de España.
Ante esta duda, he consultado el DRAE y ¡curioso!, en la 22ª edición aparece como sustantivo con dos acepciones ( http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/ ), una de ellas podría encajar aquí. Pero, y aquí viene lo curioso, en el avance de la 23ª edición ¡¡¡desaparecen las acepciones como sustantivo!!!. ¿Habría que utilizar "avance" en lugar de avanzada?

En todo caso, creo que, en este contexto, si se utiliza "precursores" habría que escribir "precursores químicos" para evitar confusiones como la que ha sufrido Gévy y yo misma.
Sigo, de todas formas, sin decidirme por "precursores químicos" o "adelantos [científios]?

Interesante discusión, sobre la que volveremos sin duda, porque el término nos incomoda sobremanera a la hora de traducirlo al español.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Lo que no termino de ver es el motivo que os incita a traducir _avancée_ por _precursor químico_ cuando en francés es *précurseur chimique*. 

Sin ser ni mucho menos especialista en la materia, yo entiendo que en biología molecular un virus es un invasor y necesita penetrar en el organismo de algún modo, por alguna vía que, a su vez, necesita ser abierta.

Por otra parte, y hasta donde yo he podido comprobar, el científico nombrado en el texto citado por Totor (Jonathan Romero) ha denunciado la existencia de:



> “Armas neuronales” que usarían *agentes biológicos* para provocar la liberación de neurotoxinas (cosa prohibida por la Convención de Armas Biológicas).


La negrita es mía.

Fuente:¡clic!

De allí, mi propuesta de *avanzada* en el sentido militar de la palabra, claro está.


----------



## saintest66

"ou_ encore des avancées_ "

En la frase francesa que ha puesto Mirelia no cabe la menor duda que en este caso el contexto sugiere el sentido de "*adelantos*" y mejor aún para mí el de "_avances"_ para lo cual sería necesaria algún que otro comentario que me ahorraré, no sea que me tilden de parlanchín.


----------



## totor

Athos de Tracia said:


> Sin ser ni mucho menos especialista en la materia, yo entiendo que en  biología molecular un virus es un invasor y necesita penetrar en el  organismo de algún modo, por alguna vía que, a su vez, necesita ser  abierta.



En la definición que da el DRAE de virus (en su primera acepción) no parecería caber el significado de un "precursor químico", ya que, sin ser yo tampoco un especialista en la materia, supuestamente un precursor químico es un artefacto creado por el hombre, y no un organismo natural.

De todas maneras, creo que los tiros van por ese lado, aunque, al igual que MVM,



MVM1912 said:


> Sigo […] sin decidirme por "precursores químicos" o "adelantos [científicos]


----------



## MVM1912

totor said:


> sin ser yo tampoco un especialista en la materia, supuestamente un precursor químico es un artefacto creado por el hombre, y no un organismo natural



Yo no sabía lo que era un precursor químico, así que lo he buscado en Internet y, según Wikipedia: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precursor_químico , parece que sí puede tratarse de algo que se dé en la naturaleza sin necesidad de intervención humana.

Por otra parte, pensándolo bien y releyendo vuestras aportaciones me parece que, tal como ha dicho Athos de Tracia, no hay razón para traducirlo por "precursor químico" puesto que esta expresión tiene su equivalente exacto en francés: "précurseur chimique".


----------



## totor

MVM1912 said:


> parece que sí puede tratarse de algo que se dé en  la naturaleza sin necesidad de intervención humana.



Vaya, yo pensaba que no.



MVM1912 said:


> esta  expresión tiene su  equivalente exacto en francés: "précurseur chimique".



Tal vez entonces no quede otra que 



Gévy said:


> "adelantos" (científicos)


----------



## rosolina

El texto es más bien un índice de unos seminarios sobre la transición digital de los cines por lo que no hay mucho más contexto.
Comment les économies et *avancées *du numérique profitent-elles à la production? 

No necesito la traducción de la frase, sólo de la palabra. ¿_Avanzada_? El hilo que he encontrado no me ha sido de mucha ayuda.

Muchas gracias chicos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjur,

No tiene qué ver con el cine, _avancée _se emplea en cualquier campo (Por eso modifico tu título. Martine (Mod...).
- adelanto / progreso

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Polidori

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjur,
> 
> No tiene qué ver con el cine, _avancée _se emplea en cualquier campo (Por eso modifico tu título. Martine (Mod...).
> - adelanto / progreso
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



En efecto, y quisiera decir mi palabra ya que es un término que encuentro cada vez más en los ensayos de humanidades contemporáneos. 

Propongo, según el contexto, desde ya, como traducción de "avancée", "argumentación". 

Prueben y van a ver que en varios casos funciona, en tanto "une avancée" es también UNA ENUNCIACIÓN, designa algo del orden del discurso. 

Fíjense que cuando el sustantivo "avancée" viene acompañado de un adjetivo que califica a un tipo de discurso lógico, poner en su lugar "argumentación" esclarece mucho el asunto. 

Lo mismo vale para el verbo "avancer", que es claramente, más que el sustantivo en cuestión, un verbo de enunciación: "sostener, argumentar, afirmar".

En fin, una modesta contribución al interesante diálogo de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------

